# Apprentice Question



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Good for you for trying to better your life...at the same time though....they would not accept you if you could not come to work every day . Try to figure out something different for another job . 

As an IBEW app . myself , you are expected to go and work where they send you . Most of my year has been spent over 2 hours away from home since work has been slow . The Union is looking for people who are going to stick with the trade . Once you finish your 5 yr training , you are required to "vest" for 5 yrs in the union to pay back all costs of the schooling . If you fail to vest , you will be held accountable for paying back all of the money .

It might be in your best intrest to find some sort of part time job . Most construction contractors expect you to show up everyday .

Good luck with your endeavors !


----------

